# March Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"Splish Splash"*, so vote for your favourite wet Golden!

Once again, there were a couple of ineligible entries this month - please remember you must have at least *25 posts* to enter, and there is a monthly theme that the photos should represent.

*1. Gwen_Dandridge:









2. Megora:









3. ShadowGolden:









4. Capt Jack:









5. BriGuy:









6. kjohnstone82:









7. Ellesimmo:









8. goldhaven:









9. Roushbabe:









10. KatieBlue'sMidnightSky:









11. Cathy's Gunner:









12. CStrong73:









13. OutWest:









14. Hearts of Gold:









15. Jen & Brew:









16. Fella77:









17. rik:









18. mudEpawz:









19. SimTek:









20. LJack:









21. Hank & Jim in NB:









22. ChasingChase:









23. Rainheart:









24. Mileysmom:









25. Ash:









26. LifeIsGood:









27. Finn's Fan:









28. Max's Dad:









29. Vhuynh2:









*


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

How do you actually vote?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great pictures and another really hard pick. Puppies should be made to enter a contest of their own...they're just too CUTE!

Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures everyone, love them all.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

ChasingChase said:


> How do you actually vote?


At the very top of this thread, you should see a list of the names of entrants, with a radio button beside each name. Click on the radio button of the member whose photo you like best, then click "Vote" below. That's all.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Could you please add a box for "all of the above"???


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish, Joyce. It would make the decision very much easier every month.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

There are some great pix, as usual. Love seeing wet happy dogs.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What great shots everyone


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't decide, they're all so good!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Time for voting is running out..............


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, and we now have a 3-way tie for first place! If you haven't voted, please do. Thank you!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> Yes, and we now have a 3-way tie for first place! If you haven't voted, please do. Thank you!


I'm sure glad I don't have to break this tie (already voted)...all great pictures!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

It is always difficult to pick a photo......


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh no! Only 10 minutes left and we've got a 3-way tie! If you haven't yet, please vote.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmmmm...a three way tie...okay let's go to Survivor and see who can start a fire first. How about a two day voting period for just the three finalists?

Pete & Woody


----------

